# Move to singapore



## vagtsio (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi all 

I know that everyone does the same question but as with every move abroad you just want to be sure. 

My wife was offered a job in singapore and the total package is 13K per month. Now our situation is that we will be moving there with one salary for starters and i will be looking for an opportunity once we short out our sons nursery. 

so a few questions

1. how much is going to cost an apartment with 2 rooms? we would like something good but at the same time affordable. 
2. Nursery fees for a 3 year old 
3. Car per month (are you better off renting of buying) if renting how much are you looking for a standard car like Honda civic or similar. 
4. food groceries etc ( monthly shopping for a family for 3. just an estimate)
5. how does healthcare works over there. 
6. cost of a dinner out for 3. 
7. water electricity / gas bills
8. areas that british expats living

any other info will be much appreciated. 

thank you in advance


----------



## vagtsio (Oct 12, 2008)

vagtsio said:


> Hi all
> 
> I know that everyone does the same question but as with every move abroad you just want to be sure.
> 
> ...


Guys anyone any advice on any of the above???


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Answer in a nutshell: you can survive decently in Singapore for 2,000 $ a month, or bust more than 200,000 $ a month and still be unhappy

Only you can answer that question: the most important thing is - if you have been here you can figure our your answers.

The question was answered some time ago .. 

Still let me answer in a nutshell:

1. how much is going to cost an apartment with 2 rooms? we would like something good but at the same time affordable.

From S$ 2,000 to S$ 4,000 - if need condo with pool and gym etc ... or 1,500 to 2,500 if you are ok with Housing board

2. Nursery fees for a 3 year old

Google - is your best friend for this .. 

3. Car per month (are you better off renting of buying) if renting how much are you looking for a standard car like Honda civic or similar.

Not many own a car here, as cars are expensive (a 1.5 liter honda will cost 70,000$ and it can only be used for 10 years and second hand cars are minus full insurance)

4. food groceries etc ( monthly shopping for a family for 3. just an estimate)

You can shop in 5 star markets or normal next door places - again your call

5. how does healthcare works over there.

Good Employers provide medical benefits, and you can add the family to the benefit list .. 

6. cost of a dinner out for 3.

from 5$ per head (or 6$ for mac/kfc/bk) to 50$ or more per head .. depends where you eat .. 

7. water electricity / gas bills

Subjective and normally part of the rental ..

8. areas that british expats living

No answer for that - expats live everywhere, except those who form communities and who are scorned here .. 

>

It is better you take a week break here, and see the life here

Most expats are taken for a ride - as it happens anywhere in the world with property agents insisting you must live in a certain area (where rental starts from 5,000$ or above) .. 

The smarter ones come here, take a look-see, but a saturday paper (or visit Singapore Jobs, Property, Cars and Classifieds - ST701.com for an idea of rental costs) and then decide

After all, one end of Singapore to another is just about an hour away, and unless you are really loaded, you don't need to put up the hip-top-class area - and you can save half or more on rental .. or spend 15,000$ or more to have a address that says "ORCHARD ROAD"

check Contact Singapore - Launch a bright future in Singapore! for some indicative prices and life here .. 

PS: get rid of the UAE mentality when coming here - and skip that "EXPAT AREAS" and "BRITISH ENCLAVES" etc .. - those are clear signs for smart property agents to pounce on you ...


----------

